

Apple passes Wal-Mart, now #1 music retailer in US - gscott
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080402-apple-passes-wal-mart-now-1-music-retailer-in-us.html

======
boucher
Apple has really executed the iTunes Music Store well. It's been less than a
year since they overtook Amazon to become #3, and they're still growing fast.
Movie rentals, the iPhone, and the Apple TV are all going to contribute to the
stores continued growth.

What's even more interesting to me about these numbers is that Amazon has
actually lost about 1% of the market since they introduced AmazonMP3.com.
Amazon was probably the biggest threat to Apple, but the product they released
was vastly inferior. The search on Amazon.com was much better at finding music
than the one at AmazonMP3.com, for example.

